# Test E VS Test Prop First Cycle benefits?? Guidance needed



## ragingbulldog (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi 

stats 
24 yrs old
5,9
190 
bf 13%
been eating around 2600 extremely clean cals daily just to drop as much excess bodyfat before cycle as possible was aiming to up this to 3200/3500 while on cycle still all clean.

after holding back for a couple of years i feel i am now ready to proceed with my first cycle, 
i have got clomid or nolva (just gotta choose 1) Hcg and armidex on hand so pct is pretty much sorted. 
i have got my hands on an 8/10 week cycle of test prop and was planning to do 125 Eod. i know that is a lot of pinning for a first timer but have never had a problem with needles so i didn't really mind that. 
the main reason i have gone with Prop due to report of less sides, bloat, better "lean gains" when compared with a longer 12/13 week test E cycle?? plus if any severe sides come then with prop it is easier to come off quickly if needed. 

i have read about Prop injection pain and was just looking for any help regarding making the regular injections less painful?

was looking for some guidance/advice on this cycle and pct 

thanks 
ian


----------



## nby (Jun 29, 2011)

You can mix prop with with sterile oil to reduce the pip along with the other known tips like warming the vial up preinjection, warm shower before injection and don't inject too fast.


----------



## ragingbulldog (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply, yeh i have been looking into getting some sterile oil. i have no filter and finding it hard to find any do you recommend any particular types i have read a lot about grapeseed oil being used regularly.

as far as the cycles concerned test prop eod at 125 eod sounds good for first cycle?
any additions to the pct?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 29, 2011)

researchsupply.net has sterile oil. 

I kickstarted with my current cycle with prop and I've had no post injection pain and badass gains at 300mg/wk. I'm mixing 1ml of prop with 1ml of Test E and 1ml of EQ so that could be why. I heat up the vials in a heating pad and inject slowly. I say get a little bit of oil but try it without it first using the techniques that are in this thread.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 29, 2011)

You get alot more test in your system when you shoot prop. 

-T


----------



## alphabolic (Jun 29, 2011)

I did an 8 week prop cycle for my first time and on the last week right now.  The post injection pain sucked at first but my muscles got used to it about half way through and became painless eventually.  I'd even split 100mg into 2 shots in both shoulders, delts, and glutes to spread it out to reduce pain.  But I liked pinning and looked forward to my shots.  Prop is all I'll ever use.  I chose prop for all the same reasons you did.  Good luck!

Also, enanthate is about 73% test with the rest being the ester while prop is like 85% test so you do get a bit more test with prop.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 29, 2011)

ragingbulldog said:


> Hi
> 
> stats
> 24 yrs old
> ...


 

I think that most people start with prop and enanthate and the just continue with the enanthate after week 4 or 5.

I dont know that with prop, should gyno arise, that the procedure to follow would be any different than with test E maybe longer but the same. 

*Calories* you might want to eat more! List your macros(protien,carbs calries) for us to look at you will get way more out of your cycle if your diet is right i have a feeling your diet is lacking in carbs.  my body is my body and everyone is different but im running my first expirement also and eating 5-6 thousand calories a day.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 29, 2011)

grape seed oil would be good to cut the oil to reduce pip....you can do .25 of gso to 1ml of oil or .5ml of gso to 1.5ml of oil

you prob don't need a filter since the gso is already filtered from researchsupply and many have used it without filtering it

good luck brotha!


----------



## ragingbulldog (Jun 29, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I think that most people start with prop and enanthate and the just continue with the enanthate after week 4 or 5.
> 
> I dont know that with prop, should gyno arise, that the procedure to follow would be any different than with test E maybe longer but the same.
> 
> *Calories* you might want to eat more! List your macros(protien,carbs calries) for us to look at you will get way more out of your cycle if your diet is right i have a feeling your diet is lacking in carbs.  my body is my body and everyone is different but im running my first expirement also and eating 5-6 thousand calories a day.




ok thanks 

what cycle are you running.
yeh i have considered running test E but prop just seemed more appealing as i wanted to do a shorter cycle rather than longer.

recent cutting Diet (when training mid day)

8 am protein shake 24 grams protein 125 cals

9am ommlette 1 whole egg 5 whites with 50 grams chicken breast pieces with 125g brown rice around 500/550 cals

12 pm (pre workout) 50 g rolled oats with 150 g low fat blueberry yoghurt and shake 24 g pot 125 cals

Post workout Shake with 40 g carbs 40 g protein creatine bcaas and so on 370 cals

3.30/ 4.00 pm 180 g tuna with 125g brown rice around 450/500 cals around 40/50 g protein

6.30/7.00 150g veg (boiled) 200g fillet steak around 500/600 cals around 50/60 g protein

9.30 casein protein scoop 24 g protein 124 calories, cottage cheese 150g 17 g protein 105 cals with low fat yoghurt 125g around 80 cals with 6 g protein

thanks


----------



## ragingbulldog (Jun 29, 2011)

have located the filtered oil thanks very much guys. 

grapeseed oil the way to go then yeh? 

so am i wrong in thinking that as its my first time seeing how my body responds to test then if harsh sides are experienced it is much safer to just end the prop cycle compared with test e.......... due to the shorter ester prop? 

again thanks for the help


----------

